# AFR Gauge Recommendations



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

I’m finally ready to buy an AFR gauge and wanted to see which one y’all suggest. I’m looking at a few different ones and I’ll post the links below. Thanks for any input.









Innovate Motorsports 3795 Innovate DB Digital Wideband Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge with LC-2 Kits | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Innovate DB Digital Wideband Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge with LC-2 Kits with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Gauges at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com













Innovate Motorsports 3918 Innovate MTX-L Digital Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge Kits | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Innovate MTX-L Digital Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge Kits with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Gauges at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com













AEM Wideband 35-8460 O2 AFR Sensor Tuning Hondata Neptune BM Tune Turbo Nitrous | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">AEM Wideband 35-8460 O2 AFR Sensor Tuning Hondata Neptune BM Tune Turbo Nitrous. Condition is "Used". In working order. Comes with controller, wiring and 02 sensor. No returns. </p>



www.ebay.com





Thought the EBay one may be a good deal but didn’t know.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a brace of AEM X-series digital gauges on my '69. Oil pressure, coolant temp, trans temp, and air/fuel. I like them a lot. A nice feature is that they also support data logging. "Some day in the future" I kinda sorta want to add that capability to my car. (Sorry the second photo is out of focus)


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I also use the AEM and have fine tuned several Edelbrock carbs with it. It's a big diagnostic aid.


----------



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys! I like all the matching AEM gauges Bear. Looks clean. So $100 is a no brainer for the AEM? I tried to look up the model number provided but didn’t see any new products matching it. Just wanting to make sure it’s a stand alone unit


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes. It is stand alone. You will need to buy a mount, as I recall. I had mine in my vette and transferred it to my 67 GTO


----------



## Cmeyer9424 (May 5, 2020)

Good deal. I think I’m gonna go ahead and get the AEM for the $100 bucks. I’m wanting to do a pillar mount like this for it tok


----------



## Skippy597 (Dec 11, 2017)

I have ran aem units on a couple different builds and really like them. Never had an issue.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

The AEM is a more simple hook up. The Innovate AFR gauge is just a gauge and have to hook up the LC 2 controller to make it work. You end up having more options with LC 2. For example they have a data log module you can plug into the LC2 and data log your AFR for tuning or track purposes. Ive used both and both are great.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

Cmeyer,
I've got the AEM pillar mount.. AFR and vacuum gauges.. Works well.. Keeps the readings at eye level so you don't have to look down from the road.. A little trick.. To keep from drilling holes in the pillar mount, use double sided sticky tape. Long enough runs that give a firm mounting.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

I also use AEM. I used their AFR gauge to tune a motorcycle and also a supercharged Jeep. I like it a lot.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I have an AEM -30-0300 X series Was a good low cost unit. It didnt come with a bezel like Ive gotten with stand alone oil pressure or temp guages before so I have it sitting in my ashtray for temproary tuning use. I have been amazed at the detail of info I have gotten from it. Im not data logging or anything, just using it to tune in a new to me tripower set up. Was really able to pinpoint my issue to the idle transition circut, and know that I was setting the idle mix screws too rich to try and compensate for the lean transtion circut. Not solved yet but a great invesment.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi all, thinking it's time I use an AFR gauge instead of sniffing the tailpipes to see where I'm at, what's the recommendation for a portable unit I guess you call it because I'm not mounting anything permanent unless I hide one in the glove box. And it looks like they clip to the tail pipes so they must have a long lead to watch it while driving idk never used one before, don't think I want to be drilling holes in my exhaust and do I need two leads for both banks, I do have an x pipe.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have no idea, but thanks for using the search function! When there're 20 threads about the same thing, it makes it so much harder for others to find what theyer looking for... And since I'm usually under a car when I need the info, the easier it is to find, the better!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

MY gauge is mounted.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Hi all, thinking it's time I use an AFR gauge instead of sniffing the tailpipes to see where I'm at, what's the recommendation for a portable unit I guess you call it because I'm not mounting anything permanent unless I hide one in the glove box. And it looks like they clip to the tail pipes so they must have a long lead to watch it while driving idk never used one before, don't think I want to be drilling holes in my exhaust and do I need two leads for both banks, I do have an x pipe.


 Here is a good test setup I model my setup after. I can move it between cars.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Is it a good idea for a permanent one, are you checking it and tweaking the carb that much once you have it dialed in? If so I would put one in the glove box because I don't think they had one in the dash of a '65 gto 😉


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Is it a good idea for a permanent one, are you checking it and tweaking the carb that much once you have it dialed in? If so I would put one in the glove box because I don't think they had one in the dash of a '65 gto 😉


Mine is discretely mounted and I have been using them to tune Edelbrock carbs, for several years now. They enable you to see differences in summer/ winter, various air cleaners, and jetting at all stages, with and without a load. It definitely takes awhile to wrap your head around it all, but it's a very powerful tool.

For instance, when I'm cruising at 60-70 MPH, light throttle, and I press down a bit more, I get a very slight but noticeable hesitation. That's historically a sign of a lean pilot condition, but my AFR drops to 9 when it happens, so I know that it's a rich condition. Likely, the air valve opening too late. 

I save myself a lot of diagnostic time, by knowing whats going on.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok good information, I just thought I would borrow one to see where I'm at but I don't want to get into something I'm chasing all the time, the carb has been custom built and it runs great, I've adjusted all four idle mixture screws and can monitor that easily, I can check the plugs but I'm not going to be rejetting or any other major things if I don't have to and everything is running great. Just thought I would inquire about it, thanks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Ok good information, I just thought I would borrow one to see where I'm at but I don't want to get into something I'm chasing all the time, the carb has been custom built and it runs great, I've adjusted all four idle mixture screws and can monitor that easily, I can check the plugs but I'm not going to be rejetting or any other major things if I don't have to and everything is running great. Just thought I would inquire about it, thanks.


IF IT'S RUNNING GOOD, THEN DON'T MESS WITH IT. That being said, timing changes can often require or benefit from jetting changes


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Right? I'm working on the timing on another thread, thanks for all the great info....now if I could only figure out how to post YouTube videos easily


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I know, that's why I mentioned it. There is a distinct order of business. Dont mess with AFRs until the timing is done.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Right? I'm working on the timing on another thread, thanks for all the great info....now if I could only figure out how to post YouTube videos easily


You can copy your address bar from your browser when your view your video or
Open your youTube channel > choose manage videos > hoover over your video and the three dots click on them > select share able link> "Ctrl - V" to paste it where you want
"



"


----------

